# awesome belt buckle



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

hey guys, i went to a gun show and found this buckle for 3 bucks! what a deal!


----------



## tjb50cal (Jul 5, 2010)

http://www.huntingandfishingshop.com/index.php?crn=1&rn=437&action=show_detail

good price at 3 bucks, i have one similiar, as seen in the link, but no color as yours. wear it proudly.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

thats a sweet buckle, yeah! bow hunter pride!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

sweet!


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I found a sweet looking belt buckle at a western store this summer on vacation that I would have bought, except it came with a belt. I already have enough belts so I thought (since I was in Missouri) that once we got to Colorado there would be more choices, and maybe I'd be able to find just the buckle.

I spent the whole trip looking for a belt buckle like the one I found in Missouri, but I never came across one that was even similar to it. It was just a oval shaped buckle with a silver rope edge and black background with the skull of a huge whitetail buck in the center. I wish I would've just gotten the belt and all, but of course I didn't.

Anyways, 
Sweet looking buckle!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

thanks guys! it even has the definition of bowhunting on the back haha


----------

